# Fianlly... My PVC Bow Stand... New Design (pic heavy)



## coxj22 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well here it is… finally made my own PVC bow stand. Borrowed different ideas from other AT’ers and came up with this. Wanted a hanging bow stand, strong (4 kids in the back yard), light weight to move easy, and simple design. This is strong, light weight, and simple for my 8 year old son to move around!

I used 2” PVC for the base and arrow holders, and 1.5” for the remainder. The top two T’s are pass through joints… so the top bar (Where the bow hangs) is one continuous piece so I don’t worry about short stumps of PVC coming out and bow falling. Did not cement arrow holders and stand to base so they can be taken out and all stored flat. I used camo tape from Cabelas as others have as well. I used the Harbor Freight tool dip… and got a little dip happy! I started dipping everything, dipped around the arrow holders, top hanging bars where the bow rests, and the four caps on the base at the ends (don’t want paint wearing off with moving the stand around). 

I have been pleased with the stand! Love standing next to my son as we shoot. I also wanted to share and say thank you to all those that post and give ideas and direction to everyone. Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## DeanoZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice! Well done Jeremy!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice. That's how I was considering making mine. It's much better than the original one posted on here....

Well done!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice! I like it!
You made me wanna bite the bullet and finally make one up. 
Can you give some basic dimensions and material list of your design?
It would make it easier for me.


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice job !


----------



## coxj22 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the comments, glad you like it. Obviously you can make whatever changes to this as you see fit for your bow dimensions, but here you go. I just made guesses on my lengths in building it.

Product List
• 1.5”
o 1.5” Cap (2)
o 1.5” Slip Slide T (2) http://flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?product=PVC-Tees-Slip-Slide
o 1.5” PVC… 10’ stick (36” + 36” + 19” = 91” total)

• 2”
o 2x2x1.5 Reducing T (2)
o 2” PVC T (4)
o 2” Cap (2)
o 2” PVC… 10’ Stick (103.5 “ total)


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

coxj22 said:


> Thank you for the comments, glad you like it. Obviously you can make whatever changes to this as you see fit for your bow dimensions, but here you go. I just made guesses on my lengths in building it.
> 
> Product List
> • 1.5”
> ...


Man that's awesome. More detail than I was expecting. Thanks a tonne. I am going to but the material tomorrow.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i like it. great idea and thanks for sharing.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

coxj22 said:


> Product List
> • 1.5”
> o 1.5” Cap (2)
> o 1.5” Slip Slide T (2) http://flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?product=PVC-Tees-Slip-Slide
> ...


Great looking bow rack and a very nicely done layout of the parts diagram. One thing though, you only have two 2" caps listed in your material list and I believe there should be four according to your diagram. I only mention it in case anyone is going to use your material list as a shopping list.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

which camo tape is that?


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

nice, i like it, now i just need to get building!!


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice...i need to biuld one


----------



## coxj22 (Jan 29, 2011)

You're right TC.... there are 4 2" end caps. Thank you for correcting that. Cody, I believe the tape is Mossy Oak, which is what my local cabelas carries.

Updated Product List
• 1.5”
o 1.5” Cap (2)
o 1.5” Slip Slide T (2) http://flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?pr...ees-Slip-Slide
o 1.5” PVC… 10’ stick (36” + 36” + 19” = 91” total)

• 2”
o 2x2x1.5 Reducing T (2)
o 2” PVC T (4)
o 2” Cap (4)
o 2” PVC… 10’ Stick (103.5 “ total)


----------



## ycastane (Jul 21, 2011)

Very good ..


----------



## Grim76 (Feb 2, 2011)

awesome ,, thanks for sharing


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Great idea...thank you!


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

what a guy....this is the kind of person that makes A.T. what it is.
Posts his new design up for anyone that might want a weekend project.
I am thinking mine might be flourecent orange caps/joints and flat black tubes.

I am going to make my center poles about the heigth in the photo
of you holding it up. say 5"1/2 feet.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## coxj22 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks No1... those colors sound sweet. Love to see it when its done.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice! you wont be able to see it.. too camo..


----------



## B_Rad_AK (Sep 30, 2008)

That is a great looking stand, nice job.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work.

An idea that might be a good addition if you want to hang it up in the barn or garage. don't glue the T that attaches each foot to the leg of the stand. That would allow it to rotate 45 degrees so it would lay flat against the wall. just drill a hole all the way through the T and the end of the leg and put a pin through it when it is being used and it won't collapse on you. I did something similar for the target stand I made.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice setup - I like your design


----------



## S.Wells (Oct 30, 2010)

Sweet, how much was all the materials?


----------



## S.Wells (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok I just did a little online shopping. Looks like about $40 worth of materials, not including the tape.


----------



## nick_mur (Jul 10, 2011)

very nice...just found my next project


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Cool nice stand seems to be good and sturdy.
Raymond


----------



## jmr57 (Aug 2, 2011)

a beer holder attached to each arrow holder and i would be good to go !!! great design !!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Great design.


----------



## nzegarelli (Mar 20, 2011)

Been working on a stand myself a little bit each day. I'll post pictures when she's finished. Its a mash-up of different stands I've seen here on AT with this thread being my inspiration. I teach the NASP at the school I work in and have taken the quiver placement into consideration. Your stand would work great for a pair of shooters one being right handed and the other being left handed. For 2 right handed shooters you'd have to reach behind you to get your arrows.


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

Bumping for later when I will build mine. Pretty sweet!!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

That is a one fine bow stand ..great job


----------



## amcardon (Mar 17, 2009)

Slick... Well done!


----------



## coxj22 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments... already want to do another and make some mods to this design. Been great in the back yard for target practice and real easy to move around. Thanks again to everyone for the ideas.


----------



## Likeapickle (Apr 19, 2011)

nice design i think you just inspired me to build one


----------



## lsubowhunter (Sep 25, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a PVC stand that I made a while back, looks like when I move I might be redoing it. This looks very nice, great job!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice


----------



## z7xlw (Sep 14, 2011)

Yup def be building one myself. Prob could build one small enough for a blind as well. Awesome build fella!


----------



## bjesse60 (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice! :wink:


----------



## 09Airborne82 (Sep 7, 2011)

That's awesome!! I've been thinking about making one for myself but wasn't really sure how to do it. Now I know... Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

Very nice! Awesome set of plans! Great looking back yard too!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome stand! Think I am gonna have to build one of these for sure!


----------



## Cade (Jul 21, 2004)

Saw the first huge thread on this and made one from the ideas. Then I saw your variation. Making plans now for a new one. Thanks buddy... your killing my play money this week.


----------



## JLentz (Sep 16, 2011)

Wondering, would spray paint work, in lieu of camo tape? I've never painted PVC pipe, will it hold up well? OP-Very nice looking stand!


----------



## Velvet Antler (Mar 10, 2011)

This looks great. Thanks for the plan. I'm making a one bow one for myself this weekend.


----------



## HamptonSM (May 13, 2011)

This Thread just marked 3 people off the Xmas list. Building 4 of these next weekend. (one for me haha)

THANKS for sharing this idea OP.


----------



## Likeapickle (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome Stand!!! Yep I'm putting this on my bucket list :]


----------



## ullr88 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Cox! I will be makin one of these Sunday:thumbs_up


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome thanks for sharing.. Gonna make one of these.


----------



## vmphunt (Oct 30, 2009)

Thats nice I like it.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

coxj22 said:


> Well here it is… finally made my own PVC bow stand. Borrowed different ideas from other AT’ers and came up with this. Wanted a hanging bow stand, strong (4 kids in the back yard), light weight to move easy, and simple design. This is strong, light weight, and simple for my 8 year old son to move around!
> 
> I used 2” PVC for the base and arrow holders, and 1.5” for the remainder. The top two T’s are pass through joints… so the top bar (Where the bow hangs) is one continuous piece so I don’t worry about short stumps of PVC coming out and bow falling. Did not cement arrow holders and stand to base so they can be taken out and all stored flat. I used camo tape from Cabelas as others have as well. I used the Harbor Freight tool dip… and got a little dip happy! I started dipping everything, dipped around the arrow holders, top hanging bars where the bow rests, and the four caps on the base at the ends (don’t want paint wearing off with moving the stand around).
> 
> ...


How much tape did you end up using?


----------



## jcapen2121 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice


----------



## sweetmeat (Jul 29, 2010)

This is great, Im gonna have to put one of these together. Great job


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Good GOD that was pic heavy!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

nzegarelli said:


> Been working on a stand myself a little bit each day. I'll post pictures when she's finished. Its a mash-up of different stands I've seen here on AT with this thread being my inspiration. I teach the NASP at the school I work in and have taken the quiver placement into consideration. Your stand would work great for a pair of shooters one being right handed and the other being left handed. For 2 right handed shooters you'd have to reach behind you to get your arrows.


Since you mention NASP, I'd mention that having the bows and the arrows both on the shooting line is not by NASP standards. They use a setup where the arrows are on the shooting line, bows are on rack in the equipment area, between the waiting line and the shooting line. I'm not sure how this rack would work in that circumstance.


----------



## Jaxris (Oct 8, 2011)

I had to make this my first post, that stand is fantastic. Just bought my first bow and was trying to figure out how to store it, thanks for sharing. I will be making one of these this weekend.

Cheers
J


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

PM sent.
Looks like around $40 for the supplies, right?


----------



## dormin (Oct 9, 2006)

JLentz said:


> Wondering, would spray paint work, in lieu of camo tape? I've never painted PVC pipe, will it hold up well? OP-Very nice looking stand!


Yes, just have to sand it to rough the surface up first.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

I originally built mine for $15, but it doesn't have the arrow holders and its painted

sent from above 8000 ft with Tapatalk for Android


----------



## HamptonSM (May 13, 2011)

I used the Plastic Fusion spray paint.. seems to be holding up ok..


----------



## LOSTnWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

IS the coorect cost about $40?


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

That's cool! Good job.


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

lsubowhunter said:


> Love it!


I am not sure if you are talking about the stand in the thread OR the pic you have in your avator! I know my choice!


----------



## rlrenz (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is a pic of mine. Thanks for the great plans. It's a great addition to my backyard.


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

I made mine last night. Turned out great. $41 for materials at Menards. I didn't glue the vertical hanging section so it will fit in the car if I take it to the range. I'll post pics later.
My 9 year old daughter shoots left-handed, so this is absolutely perfect. Didn't camo it up, just spray paint and some camo tape at the top to save the string.


----------



## LockedNLoaded (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice, I might have to make one of these next. I just finished my PVC target stand, see here in the DIY section, so this seems like a natural next piece to make. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Pangari1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Archer Dad said:


> I made mine last night. Turned out great. $41 for materials at Menards. I didn't glue the vertical hanging section so it will fit in the car if I take it to the range. I'll post pics later.
> My 9 year old daughter shoots left-handed, so this is absolutely perfect. Didn't camo it up, just spray paint and some camo tape at the top to save the string.


What spray paint did you use? Gonna make one up this weekend and take with me to deer camp next week.

sent from my Droid X cause my pc won't fit in the tree.


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

Honestly, I don't remember. It's at home and I am, of course, at work. The black was just some grill paint I had in the garage. I think the other was a gray enamel. Worked fine.


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

Very nice job man!


----------



## rlrenz (Sep 5, 2011)

Pangari1 said:


> What spray paint did you use? Gonna make one up this weekend and take with me to deer camp next week.
> 
> sent from my Droid X cause my pc won't fit in the tree.


The Fusion paint works great & holds up to the weather great. Just some advice to everyone who makes one and plans on leaving it outdoors. Take some time and drill some holes in the bottom pieces of PVC, this will allow the water to be able to drain out.


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

very nice


----------



## slingdivas (Oct 14, 2011)

That looks awesome. The camo and black really gives it a nice finish.


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

Finished mine today. My only issue was lining up the T' s used for the uprights. I thought I had them perfect then when I glued the uprights in you can tell they weren't perfectly square it's nit bad at all but at the top (where the bows hang) it doesn't line up with the base. It's out by about 1/4". 

It's too late on this one but I might give this one to a buddy an build another one. How can I unsure all the T's are perfectly square?


----------



## rlrenz (Sep 5, 2011)

RColeman said:


> Finished mine today. My only issue was lining up the T' s used for the uprights. I thought I had them perfect then when I glued the uprights in you can tell they weren't perfectly square it's nit bad at all but at the top (where the bows hang) it doesn't line up with the base. It's out by about 1/4".
> 
> It's too late on this one but I might give this one to a buddy an build another one. How can I unsure all the T's are perfectly square?


Do a practice fit first, don't glue. when you have it all together and all pieces are level and straight take a black sharpie and mark each piece so when you glue together you know were they need to be because the black lines will match each other.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

I painted mine with hot pink krylon

sent from above 8000 ft with Tapatalk for Android


----------



## zombiehitman (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, now i need one!


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

rlrenz said:


> Do a practice fit first, don't glue. when you have it all together and all pieces are level and straight take a black sharpie and mark each piece so when you glue together you know were they need to be because the black lines will match each other.



Ever thought about something just to have somebody walk up and in 1 second tell you the simplest idea that you spent an hour thinking about? Yup, thats me! I will do that on the next one I build this week.

I also wrapped 3 layers of duct tape on the T's where the bows hang prior to wrapping with camo tape. Just to give the bow/string a little cushsion. Probabaly doesnt matter but it was simple to do.


----------



## pns (Oct 11, 2007)

going to make one myself.


----------



## ctdflyboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Great stand....thanks for the plans. I finished mine tonight. Its great


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

This is a sweet stand and now I know what it will look like with my son's Craze hanging off it. Need to make one up for us. Always have PVC laying around from projects. Thanks for the idea and plans!


----------



## rocklock (Mar 13, 2007)

Those look great!


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

RColeman said:


> Finished mine today. My only issue was lining up the T' s used for the uprights. I thought I had them perfect then when I glued the uprights in you can tell they weren't perfectly square it's nit bad at all but at the top (where the bows hang) it doesn't line up with the base. It's out by about 1/4".
> 
> It's too late on this one but I might give this one to a buddy an build another one. How can I unsure all the T's are perfectly square?


UPDATE- so I gave the first 1 I made to my buddy and the first thing he tries to do is twist the top to straighten it!!! Too funny! Its out by about 1/4".

I found that sanding the PVC black fittings and spraying them with the canned truck bed liner works great and gives them a textured finish.
My next one I will us 90 degree PVC fitting for the ends that touch the ground. Might be a little more stable on concrete.


----------



## EAvila (Sep 19, 2011)

Modified the design a bit because I wanted a larger arrow holder and a narrower footprint.
I was planning to extend the legs where the arrow holders are, but it really doesn't need it, so I may just connect the two ends with 90 degree angles and be done.
After a little more testing, I may glue everything so it doesn't come apart when I move it.
(please forgive the cell phone pics- the light was almost gone by the time I got it put together)


----------



## EAvila (Sep 19, 2011)

OK- so ignore the post above. 

Decided to minimize the footprint and by canting the main verticals back we were able to keep the center of gravity where we needed it for stability and bring the arrow holders in closer while eliminating parts.

Tested it this evening, and it worked perfectly, so I think we're done (after a few more days of testing, we may glue and paint or tape it up)! The target stand (in the other thread) is not quite as refined... yet!


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

This one is really cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Klink1970 (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks great!

Definately looks better in camo.


----------



## rockrock513 (Apr 3, 2010)

Bump. very nice


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

EAvila said:


> OK- so ignore the post above.
> 
> Decided to minimize the footprint and by canting the main verticals back we were able to keep the center of gravity where we needed it for stability and bring the arrow holders in closer while eliminating parts.
> 
> Tested it this evening, and it worked perfectly, so I think we're done (after a few more days of testing, we may glue and paint or tape it up)! The target stand (in the other thread) is not quite as refined... yet!


Ed, you've been holding out on us over on your site! That needs to be posted over there for us to see.


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome designs!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Nicely done, I like it much better than mine. Have you considered adding wheels for towing from garage to lawn with accessories carried on it?


----------



## Ocho2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

That's good looking dude! Headed to Lowes to buy the materials!


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is awesome. I am a PVC guru lol. Seems like I have built just about everything out of pvc.......... except for this. Until now....Thanks for the plans. I love the design. I was just last week trying to think of a decent bowholder design. Now i found one.


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Super - great job


----------



## Sling_King (Aug 26, 2011)

Ttt

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

The stand looks awesome! Might just have to put one in the books


----------



## CrestonBailey (Jul 15, 2012)

All there ideas are awesome, but noticed all pretty much designs for compound bows. Anyone have design ideas for recurves? I suppose i coud just modify and go "taller" with the designs here that the actual bow stands that are about 30"tall. Im just worried about it not being sturdy when im trying to hang a 66"bow.


----------



## freeballer (Aug 6, 2012)

ty. pvc makes it easy for anybody, including non-handy, to make a rest/stand.


----------



## clutch42 (Aug 15, 2010)

Had to put mine on here. I used the op's plans then added the cup holders. Works great!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Great thread. I cleared a lane in my side woods yesterday so I can have a 50 yard range and I plan to build one of these. I like the cup holder idea, you guys are geniuses :smile: .


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

dude that rocks !


----------



## Blown76mav (Nov 4, 2012)

Love this! Gotta build one now,


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I roughed one out today. I need to get another 1-1/2" 5' stick of PVC because you can see I jerry-rigged the one leg. I mistaken grabbed a 1-1/4" piece and I live 35 minutes from Lowes so I will get one tomorrow. I also need 2 more 2" caps. I thought I had 2 here but I must have used them. I used some pipe insulation for padding where the bows hang. Once I get it glued up I'm going to paint it.

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic in my messy garage haha.


----------



## drako38 (Sep 30, 2009)

post so i can come back to this...good build


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Glued mine together and painted it yesterday. Think I want to add some camo since I plan to leave it out there most of the time. My "range" is in my side woods and I live in the country. I've never had an issue before leaving targets outside but I would still like to hide this a little :teeth:.


----------



## Hoyt BH (Oct 11, 2012)

complete with beverage holders, too cool.


----------



## opie11 (Apr 16, 2010)

coxj22 said:


> Thank you for the comments, glad you like it. Obviously you can make whatever changes to this as you see fit for your bow dimensions, but here you go. I just made guesses on my lengths in building it.
> 
> Product List
> • 1.5”
> ...


I love it! The cup holders are Awesome too!


----------



## opie11 (Apr 16, 2010)

clutch42 said:


> Had to put mine on here. I used the op's plans then added the cup holders. Works great!
> View attachment 1463436


What did you use for the cup holders?


----------



## Papsky (Jan 18, 2012)

Very Cool! Love the added cup holder idea. Always nice to have a cold beverage
:darkbeer:


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I forgot to buy the parts for the cup holder when I was at Lowes. That is something that will be easy to add so I didn't stress about. This time of year it would be nice to have a place for my coffee in easy reach though so next time I am there I am grabbing the stuff haha.


----------



## jameson305 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Stand*

This is my first post on this site. Had to go and buy materials to build me one too. Thanks for the idea. 
Total cost including camo tape was $25 from lowes. The last pic is a target stand that I built a while back, thought I'd share it as well.


----------



## jameson305 (Nov 20, 2011)

pics too small in last post


----------



## Freebee (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the idea / parts list... I finished mine up (paint)...Works for recurves as well :wink:


----------



## Ahube8706 (Feb 8, 2014)

...


----------



## mainersmotive (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Great. I like posts that have parts lists & schematics with them. Thanks.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice ideas all around

CG


----------



## browning1990 (Jul 12, 2013)

Save for later


----------



## outlaw17 (Feb 4, 2014)

what did you use for the cup holders? 


clutch42 said:


> Had to put mine on here. I used the op's plans then added the cup holders. Works great!
> View attachment 1463436


----------



## maton818 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've gotta build me a couple of those, very nicely done gentlemen.


----------



## phxartz (May 19, 2014)

Very nice add on what did you use for the cup holders? Thanks Art


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

The arrow holders are a nice touch. Looks cool!


----------



## djolvega (Oct 18, 2013)

Awsome.


----------

